# Whiting on Jigs?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Can you catch whiting on jigs? What kind and weight and how would you rig it to cast from the surf? 
Thanks.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Whiting on Jigs*

I often catch whiting on jigs while fishing for Pompano. I use a 12 foot UL surf rod to cast the jigs. One-quarter jigs in yellow, white, chartreuse or hot pink. Tip with a bit of shrimp.

BTW; I catch the larger whiting on longer casts. Those caught close in are generally smaller. C2


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Alright thanks, I'll try that. Would 1/4 oz bucktails be fine or do you use Gulp or a soft plastic?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

or you could use mackerel tree rigs. the biggest whiting i have every seen caught was on mackeral tree rig. it was about 16 inches long caught by someone jigging for macks off a pier


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I caught a 6-7 inch whiting on a hot pink bucktail tipped with shrimp today. I had problems casting any distance though, even with 2 3/8th oz. bucktails. Any tips to get some more distance? Bigger jigs I guess?


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

I also have caught a bunch on small pompano jigs but from piers, not surf)


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I may have to get out some of my freshwater bass tackle to be able to cast it. Or just use heavier jigs.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Charlie,
Do you actually "jig" the jig, or just let the surf action do the job?


----------



## drumrunner (Aug 4, 2004)

My biggest whitting came on a grub while trout fishing, 2 1/2 # thought she was a puppy drum at first.


----------



## jimmac (Dec 14, 2007)

*12 ft UL rod*

I would like to hear specific recommendations from Charlie2 for an ultra light jig rod. My attempts to find a rod-reel combination to achieve long casts with jigs and at the same time inpart action to the jig have been a dissapointment.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Ultralight Surf Rigs*

I love to surf fish for the smaller fish but do manage to hook a few larger ones with jigs.

I use a converted 12 foot crappie pole with spinning guides with a Mitchell 308 spinning reel. 

I also jig fish with my slightly heavier rigs by using jigs in tandem. I make my own jigs so can experiment with different configurations.

I don't specifically fish for whiting with jigs but regularly catch them as an incidental catch. I'll take all that I can get. C2


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Charlie2 said:


> I love to surf fish for the smaller fish but do manage to hook a few larger ones with jigs.
> 
> I use a converted 12 foot crappie pole with spinning guides with a Mitchell 308 spinning reel.
> 
> ...



Whats the largest fish you have hooked up on the surf UL????? I guess you have to fish those UL with the wind at your back, heh? Catch many Pomps that way? Would you consider making one of those rods for an another fisher?


----------



## texfish2 (Jun 1, 2008)

all verry good information


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

*Whiting ("Kingfish" in mid-Atlantic) on Gulps*

Look here for whiting hitting gulp lures, Jun 24 in Texas.
http://beginnerfish.blogspot.com


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> Charlie,
> Do you actually "jig" the jig, or just let the surf action do the job?


Work it like you would any other Jig. Bounce reel let it set reel bounce. Tip it with Shrimp or Clam. Gulp Shrimp works great on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Jigging*

To effectively fish jigs for Pompano, the jig must contact the bottom. I make my own jgs and Gowge and I collaborated on a jig that will dig into the bottom to create the magic 'puff of sand'. It resembles the old banana shaped sliding sinker. It can be as heavy as required. I have made thm up to 1 oz.

A Pompano can't resist it as it resembles some little critter trying to get away and the Pompano will come to check it out. I've seen them break ranks with a school and come several yards away.

Toejam: You already have a good UL pole with that BM122. All I did was to remove and relocate some guides. I have caught some big Pompano on this rig.

I use what I call a 'Charlie Rig'. It is two swimming type jigs(similar to Doc's or Silly Willies) tied on dropper loops with a bead above a 'Digger' jig to stir the bottom. I cast it out then 'bump and settle' the rig all the way to the beach. Colors are the same as posted earlier.

I thinkl that the whiting that I do catch may be tasting that little tad of shrimp. That's the only trailer that I put on them. I've been expermenting with it from a bridge in deep water and it shows much promise. I also tie my own bucktails with nylon hair which may work. School's still out though. C2


----------

